
Show HN: Fyipe – Status Page, PagerDuty, Pingdom All in One - valeria_m23
https://fyipe.com/
======
codecors
You literally cloned stripe landing page :(

~~~
sidmitra
For those who still don't know which, it's this:
[https://stripe.com/](https://stripe.com/)

I would advise the OP to make changes to differentiate their homepage enough,
there's a line between inspiration and copying and everyone on here has seen
the Stripe page.

~~~
andrejuseu
There's [https://www.creative-tim.com/product/argon-design-
system](https://www.creative-tim.com/product/argon-design-system) stripe
inspired template

